# 4 Door fender question



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been looking for a parts car and came across a 1968 tempest 4 door car.
I don't think there is a difference but will a 4 door's front fenders line up correctly on the 2 door bodies/door?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, they are the same from the cowl forward.


----------

